# A good camo face mask.



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't use a face mask normally but i want to get one. The ones i've looked at i'm worried that my string will pull it when i shoot. Any suggestions on a good one that I don't have to worry about?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I favor a good beard! :O||:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 on the beard

Havent found a mask that doesn't get in the way, to hot to wear, or doesn't itch.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate a mask as well. If I wear any face camo at all it's always been the face paint. Just a little black under my eyes and on the highlights of my cheeks and grey/green everywhere else.

See, no more me! If it wasn't for my teeth I'd be invisible.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the mustache is what really hides you! Too bad my facial hair is blonde and red.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Is face paint a pain in the butt to clean up every night?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Is face paint a pain in the butt to clean up every night?


Not really, a good bowhunter always has baby wipes. They clean yer face perty good too.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

inbowrange said:


> Is face paint a pain in the butt to clean up every night?


What, ya got a dance to go to? I kid. I've done face paint and masks. In the tree stand, mask works better, pull it down on demand. Stalking, can go either way. Mask does help with the skeeters. Same with using very light gloves. Can't give any brands, just things I've picked up over the years. Having a beard helps.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think i'll give the paint a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I hate the masks, they seem to ride up or down, never in the right spot. I use them on yote hunts and thats it. I tried the FX face paint last year and I really liked it. Goes on easy, doesnt crack during the day and comes off easy. I also favor a good beard but I cant usually pull that off with my job. I hit the hills with maybe two or three days without a shave but thats it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I picked up a face mask that hides up inside the hat (baseball cap) and fall down in front of the face when you want it. They also make one where the bill of the had can be worn backward to keep it from interfering with the bow string. The mask deploys out the back of the hat. I sure like mine.

I also have a beard, but it's almost totally white and shines like a babies butt, so I have to have a mask.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got a mask from Walmart that gets way too hot but I've never had a problem with it catching on my string. I have it off most of the time though.


----------

